# Isso não se faz



## uchi.m

Como se traduz isso ao inglês?

_*Isso não se faz*! Eu pedi um beijo teu e me deste um "sinta-se beijado" no lugar.
Eu quero mais! Tudo o que esperei ter e não pude porque estava à deriva, remar
Demais dá dor e cansa a alma, aprisiona a mente, 
Objeções ao teu amor incomum eu não faço,
Só peço um só beijo teu e então a tua vida inteira comigo.

_Obrigado 

Uchi.m


----------



## Ricardinho

Literally :  "That isn't done" or "One doesn't do that".

We would normally just say, "You don't do that!", or "that's not right", something like that.


----------



## uchi.m

Thank you, Ricardinho


----------



## chiriones

Yeah, I was thinking "You don't do that" in this context - reprimanding someone about their behavior.


----------



## uchi.m

Thanks a bunch, chiriones


----------



## Ricardinho

Well, someone could also say "aw, come on!".   Depends on the level of true reproach.


----------



## uchi.m

But in this case, it wouldn't sound good as poetry, would it? (Never tried one in English before)


----------



## Ricardinho

ah, poetry? Hmm, I didn't realize...But if we're talking poetry and about someone who denied you a kiss, I'm not even sure we'd use that phrase at all..."Oh, how you have wounded me with the denial of your kiss"....perhaps  (nao sou poeta de ninguem, como dizemos)


----------



## uchi.m

The point is that I wasn't asking for a kiss---she kissed me with her song
And now it's my turn


----------



## Ricardinho

Didn't ask for a kiss?  hm, I'd better not even try to read poetry then


----------



## uchi.m

lol, you get used to it, it's fun


----------



## Rabite

You just don't do that.


----------



## uchi.m

Thank you, Rabite


----------



## Dona Chicória

Que tal: 
"That's not fair ! " ?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Ricardinho said:


> Literally :  "That isn't done" or "One doesn't do that".
> 
> We would normally just say, "You don't do that!", or "that's not right", something like that.


All good suggestions.  Uchi, the key word is THAT (since you're referring to a previous incident).
Another idea: < It's not done that way! >


----------



## mglenadel

That ain't right!


----------



## Crockett

Maybe, "don't go there."  It's kind of a slang that means essentially, 'don't you dare...'


----------

